# Help with Herichthys carpintis (Green Texas Cichlid)



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey all, I love Texas cichlids, both regular (cyanoguttatus), Greens & now I see Reds. Probably my favorite fish along with Jewel Cichlids. I've had a nice Green Texas female for 3 months now mixed with Tanganyikan Cichlids mostly...I need to get her outta there. I want to create a 60-75 gallon 48"x18" aquarium landscape for her alone....and drum rolls...this crazy son of a gun small male Red Texas Cichlid I saw at the store. It definitely looked more like a Green Texas than a Flowerhorn or any other fish... Except it had a red tail marking.

Is the Green Texas becoming an endagered species btw? Or are they spreading? I would have liked to find some regular old school Texas's but can't find them in my area any longer...

Anyhow...what would make the perfect landscape for them? I feel like just duplicating my current Bloor Red Forest Jewel aquarium. But with a current and river type pebbles as gravel.

How does this sound?

Landscape: Natural looking round and oval river & creek pebbles and larger rocks. Some bogwood-driftwood, planted. Plants not sure...Maybe a cave or 2.

Temp:75-78F?
PH: 7-7.6?
KH: 5-6
GH 8-12
Food: You name it, I have it, omnivore type, half half..


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

Carpintis is also known as the Tampico Cichlid. It is found in the Rio Panuco, which has several tributaries. 
They are very tolerant of a wide variety of water conditions, and they venture into low salinity brackish water.
Like the cyanoguttatus, they are also very cold tolerant, but they prefer tropical temperatures.
Rocks and driftwood should be fine. Plants may get uprooted, but you can certainly experiment with various types. I've found Giant Val stands up fairly well once it gets established.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

mbargas said:


> Carpintis is also known as the Tampico Cichlid. It is found in the Rio Panuco, which has several tributaries.
> They are very tolerant of a wide variety of water conditions, and they venture into low salinity brackish water.
> Like the cyanoguttatus, they are also very cold tolerant, but they prefer tropical temperatures.
> Rocks and driftwood should be fine. Plants may get uprooted, but you can certainly experiment with various types. I've found Giant Val stands up fairly well once it gets established.


Thank you


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

What do you guys think of these nice Red Texas cichlids? They look like Green Texas's + a red tint on the back tail.

I mean is it ok to try and pair one up with a lonely normal Green Texas female I have?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Red Texas is a hybrid line, so if you are wanting to produce more hybrids, go for it.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mr Chromedome said:


> Red Texas is a hybrid line, so if you are wanting to produce more hybrids, go for it.


Hi there, got my 2-3" Red Texas. I'm pretty sure it's a male. What would happen if he bred with a Green Texas? Or is it better to try and breed him with another Red Texas but which was probably from the same spawn?


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

What will happen if I breed him with another Red Texas sibling/ or better with a nice Green Texas cichlid? Or put 2 females inside and see if he chooses one over the other and take out the other one?


----------



## Hybrid_Creations (Apr 25, 2017)

This is my Red Texas on his first day home.






This is him about 4 months later and trying to breed with our Red Devil.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks again, I just noticed I asked the same question twice, sorry about that. Hey that's very helpful, I see now what they will look like when they grow up. Nice to see him fixing a cave on his first day. By the way, how do you put a Youtube video directly in the post instead of just a link?

Ever thought of getting another Red Texas instead of breeding him with a Red Devil, or is there a reason for it?


----------



## Hybrid_Creations (Apr 25, 2017)

easywolf31 said:


> Thanks again, I just noticed I asked the same question twice, sorry about that. Hey that's very helpful, I see now what they will look like when they grow up. Nice to see him fixing a cave on his first day. By the way, how do you put a Youtube video directly in the post instead of just a link?
> 
> Ever thought of getting another Red Texas instead of breeding him with a Red Devil, or is there a reason for it?


For a youtube video, double click the URL in your search bar, copy the last bit after the "=" at the very end of the URL, paste into your post, highlight, and click the tab that says youtube.

I've thought about getting another Red Texas, but the only ones we see around here regularly tend to be very crappy quality. We got this guy for a steal and at $50+a pop, I'm not buying multiples to get all infertile males. We're going to let these two go a couple more rounds before we try another species to breed our RD with.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hybrid_Creations said:


> easywolf31 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again, I just noticed I asked the same question twice, sorry about that. Hey that's very helpful, I see now what they will look like when they grow up. Nice to see him fixing a cave on his first day. By the way, how do you put a Youtube video directly in the post instead of just a link?
> ...


Hey HC, thanks. Question: Are all male Red Texas cichlids infertile than? I have an infertile male?


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

****, wish I had read into this sooner, a lot sooner, I'd have gotten a female Red Texas and a Male Green Texas.

So it is not possible than to breed a Red Texas with another Red Texas?


----------



## Hybrid_Creations (Apr 25, 2017)

easywolf31 said:


> darn, wish I had read into this sooner, a lot sooner, I'd have gotten a female Red Texas and a Male Green Texas.
> 
> So it is not possible than to breed a Red Texas with another Red Texas?


It's not impossible, but it's not probable. Not all males are infertile, I really don't even know the validity of that claim it's just what I've read in countless threads on numerous forums. Mine has been determined to be male, and he's at least trying to fertilize the eggs our Red Devil is laying....only time will tell. If you want to try to make Red Texas fry I would try a female Green Texas and male Blood Parrot/Midas/RD or something with a vibrant orange/red color. The best way to get RT fry is to breed, pick the best of the bunch, breed them, rinse and repeat until you have line bred them into oblivion. I hope this helps out a little bit, there are many threads on this subject from posters that are much more educated than I am on the topic.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks I'll try him out with a female Green Texas and see what happens. I honestly just want to have Texas's. It'd be cool though to get a half green part red batch. Thanks very much this has been very helpful.


----------



## Hybrid_Creations (Apr 25, 2017)

easywolf31 said:


> Thanks I'll try him out with a female Green Texas and see what happens. I honestly just want to have Texas's. It'd be cool though to get a half green part red batch. Thanks very much this has been very helpful.


I got it backwards with the Texas/BP. Female BP/Male Texas. Many apologies, I'm quite exhausted at the moment.


----------

